# Coupon Code for Monsterguts.com



## Frankie's Girl

Call Dean at the customer service number on the site or email him. He explained that there is some stuff he can do about the shipping costs in this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/77543-holy-shipping.html

The bluckies are light, but bulky so it messes up the shipping calculator because the boxes are oversize. He should be able to figure something out that is a better deal if you get in touch with him.


----------



## ashleybloom06

Thank you!!!!


----------



## katenlee

The best that go together.


gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3 - Sonnerie portable MP3 est en effet un pouvoir de l'innovation technologique. Êtes-vous familier avec cette sonnerie portable?gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3


----------

